# Propane Fire Pits - Preferred Vendors



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Looking to buy a quality propane fire pit, looking for recommended vendors. I've been to the local big boxes, and while the supply is decent I can't really tell if the craftsmanship is solid. Can anyone recommend a supplier, either a big box or something else?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Looking to buy a quality propane fire pit, looking for recommended vendors. I've been to the local big boxes, and while the supply is decent I can't really tell if the craftsmanship is solid. Can anyone recommend a supplier, either a big box or something else?


I have a Cor-Ten steel fire pit from Starfire Direct. It is built much heavier than the ones I see in the box stores - but it was also much more expensive. They shipped it LTL freight with lift gate service to my driveway.


----------

